# Pressured out!



## archerjay1

So I have to say this covid19 crap has definitely had more people in the woods on a daily basis. Now I hunt mainly public land and it seems that hunters have forgotten about ethics these days. Been one of the toughest seasons of my life due to unethical hunters. People just walking right in front of you after you wave them off. I was always taught that if you run into another hunter in the woods you turn around and go back the way you came to not goof up their hunt. It seems like they watched a couple YouTube videos on "how to hunt turkey" , just had to vent here just to see if I'm the only one who noticed the horrible hunting ethics these days.


----------



## matticito

Got bad news for ya. It's just gunna get worse. Work fast food and the ignorance and rudeness this year has been insane. Got 5 signs outside that say we arent accepting cash (territory management policy). It's very clear. They're on both sides of the menu, the car length before the menu, when you first pull in, and taped to the speaker that you order.
Come to the window, they hand us cash!

People call and ask if we're open.  it's been 2 months "essential business". They call and ask if we're selling "X item" that cost damn near 40 bucks! Like no, we dont want to offer you our most expensive items 

All this spare time, lots of people thought they'd pick up new hobbies. They dont have basic etiquette, common sense, or much else to begin with.


----------



## archerjay1

matticito said:


> Got bad news for ya. It's just gunna get worse. Work fast food and the ignorance and rudeness this year has been insane. Got 5 signs outside that say we arent accepting cash (territory management policy). It's very clear. They're on both sides of the menu, the car length before the menu, when you first pull in, and taped to the speaker that you order.
> Come to the window, they hand us cash!
> 
> People call and ask if we're open.  it's been 2 months "essential business". They call and ask if we're selling "X item" that cost damn near 40 bucks! Like no, we dont want to offer you our most expensive items
> 
> All this spare time, lots of people thought they'd pick up new hobbies. They dont have basic etiquette, common sense, or much else to begin with.


So glad this season is almost over


----------



## ruffhunter

when MEAD went to leasing it turned into a nightmare for me as an adjacent owner. One giant lease turned into 3 leases and 2 sections sold. These a-holes from michigan, virginia, south carolina, north carolina, tennessee and georgia would be in and out on atv's all dam day, especially right after sunset (their looking at gun week rule sunset time). Park right on the property line, 40 yards from an enclosed blind in line of fire. Tried to tell me i didnt know my property line because he was a surveyor and his cell phone property line APP was the gospel! After discing our plots had another jerk block us on our property wanting to know what we were doing. A local next road over had a certified letter sent to him that the treestand on his property was on their lease. The land where he grew up had been in the family for generations. That guy went to the camp sight to see them and saw a bunch of deer hanging with no tags. He asked why and was told they were checked in as land owner. They NEVER were orange. enough rant. good luck


----------



## stonen12

archerjay1 said:


> So I have to say this covid19 crap has definitely had more people in the woods on a daily basis. Now I hunt mainly public land and it seems that hunters have forgotten about ethics these days. Been one of the toughest seasons of my life due to unethical hunters. People just walking right in front of you after you wave them off. I was always taught that if you run into another hunter in the woods you turn around and go back the way you came to not goof up their hunt. It seems like they watched a couple YouTube videos on "how to hunt turkey" , just had to vent here just to see if I'm the only one who noticed the horrible hunting ethics these days.


 I also hunt public land, It was my first season this year. I had a rough start didn’t know anything. In the start all I had was YouTube and what I could find through google. I then posted on here in the 2020 turkey thread and had a member or two reach out and give me so tips and tricks. One, joekacz talked with me everyday of the season, talked me through different situations and hunting tactics. It was priceless info and I had many great encounters because of it. We never talked ethics though and I did have another hunter walk in front of me while I was calling to a bird, I didn’t think much of it, he was my age or a little older, we talked a bit and moved on. I know it was frustrating having someone ruin your hunt, but we do need future hunters to keep the wild wild. And conserve the little we have. Maybe next time you run into someone who is still green behind the ears, maybe offer some help, tips or pointers for hunting public, cause maybe they haven’t had anyone to teach them the ethics of the public land. Just my two cents.


----------



## archerjay1

I understand that for sure, and I understand being a new hunter and all but anyone who offers any tips should include ethics first off...but that's just me. It seems like alot of videos and tips on Google forget the ethics part for sure.


----------



## archerjay1

ruffhunter said:


> when MEAD went to leasing it turned into a nightmare for me as an adjacent owner. One giant lease turned into 3 leases and 2 sections sold. These a-holes from michigan, virginia, south carolina, north carolina, tennessee and georgia would be in and out on atv's all dam day, especially right after sunset (their looking at gun week rule sunset time). Park right on the property line, 40 yards from an enclosed blind in line of fire. Tried to tell me i didnt know my property line because he was a surveyor and his cell phone property line APP was the gospel! After discing our plots had another jerk block us on our property wanting to know what we were doing. A local next road over had a certified letter sent to him that the treestand on his property was on their lease. The land where he grew up had been in the family for generations. That guy went to the camp sight to see them and saw a bunch of deer hanging with no tags. He asked why and was told they were checked in as land owner. They NEVER were orange. enough rant. good luck


Yes that's a friggin nightmare!!!! And the public land I hunt I have found 12 tree stands on trees....on public land....and anyone who reads the rules should know not to leave permanent stands up..well if I ever need a stand I know where to go...my buddy and I are gonna go collect some free tree stands this year


ruffhunter said:


> when MEAD went to leasing it turned into a nightmare for me as an adjacent owner. One giant lease turned into 3 leases and 2 sections sold. These a-holes from michigan, virginia, south carolina, north carolina, tennessee and georgia would be in and out on atv's all dam day, especially right after sunset (their looking at gun week rule sunset time). Park right on the property line, 40 yards from an enclosed blind in line of fire. Tried to tell me i didnt know my property line because he was a surveyor and his cell phone property line APP was the gospel! After discing our plots had another jerk block us on our property wanting to know what we were doing. A local next road over had a certified letter sent to him that the treestand on his property was on their lease. The land where he grew up had been in the family for generations. That guy went to the camp sight to see them and saw a bunch of deer hanging with no tags. He asked why and was told they were checked in as land owner. They NEVER were orange. enough rant. good luck


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I get your frustrations guys! For that reason I’m greatful for all the private land I have to hunt. Have hunted public land in southern Ohio when I was younger and had similar experiences. We own land adjacent to zaleski state forest. Might as well consider it public. I gave up as you really can’t call the game wardens everyday. Sucks because it’s a really good 130 acre track but they drive atv’s and everything all over it. I stick to my home ground and enjoy probably 1500 acres of private land but it’s shrinking by the day seems like. Lost 980 acres in 2018 alone.


----------



## archerjay1

Yes land is the last thing they aren't making any more of and it does seem to be shrinking fast.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Not my best season either. Put out two trail cameras on public land 100 miles south of me in mid march just before the shutdown. Planned on leaving them out a week or two. Covid lock down hit and I didn't feel comfortable driving 100 miles each way to remove them. Never did hunt down there for the same reason. Went down this past Friday to remove them and someone had already helped them selves to both of them. They were about 10 miles apart on different public areas. Lesson learned. Never lost a camera on public during archery season and always remove them before gun season. Never again will they be left during turkey season. I have two broken cameras that I will put out next year on the same spots. Hope they are disappointed when they steal them and can't get them to work......


----------



## baitguy

the craziness isn't new ... many many moons ago, I was hunting w/a buddy at I believe Resthaven ... it was practically shoulder to shoulder, literally 15-20' between many hunters, and they weren't all in a straight line, so some could be in the line of fire  someone flushed a pheasant and it sounded like a war had broken out, there must have been a dozen guys blasting away ... multiple shots from some, I guess they figured if they thru enough lead up there they might get lucky ... well, the bird dropped like a rock and the race was on to be the first to get to it ... of course, everyone claimed to be the crack shot that bagged it  and fisticuffs almost broke out ... that bird would have been crunchy, probably had about 6-8 ounces of lead in it ... unfortunately, they let anyone on public land, or water for that matter, so you can't expect any level of quiet hunting, the chatter alone likely scared off every critter for a quarter mile ...


----------



## bowhunter1487

Yep been shoved down our throats incessantly, RRR! Recruit, Retain, Reactivate....or is it Revenue, Revenue, Revenue? We need it for our paychecks! Ahem, excuse me, the "future of our sport and conservation and yada yada yada. If you can't see through that bullcrap I can't help ya.

I've been mostly slumming it on public land most of my life, don't get me wrong I don't expect it to be my own private sanctuary by any means, but it's been a whole other level lately. It ebbs and flows but definitely has steadily ebbed up the past couple decades as more and more private land access is hoarded and pimped out. 

I've never seen anything like this Spring with everyone laid off, every day is a Saturday, and with all travel t-ball teams shut down every Saturday is opening day. Hooray RRR! If I had to deal with this level of hassle persistently on public lands and waters, I would quit.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ethics?
Courtesy?
Respect?
Responsibility?
Trespassers on private property.....
Crowded public land....what are some solutions?...


----------



## M R DUCKS

Archerjay1.....
....careful.....read Public Land Question , in The Lodge section
Re: collecting some ladder stands...
Some will accuse you of being a thief....
....


----------

